# Alternative Medien



## Azure_kite (10. April 2009)

Hiho,
ich möchte hier ein paar Links reinsetzen die ich für sehr Interessant finde:

*Ein Bericht über Monsanto von Arte( Ich rate wircklich jedem, der sich für das was wir essen interessiert, dies anzuschauen):*

Monsanto-Mit Gift und Genen

*Neue Aussagen bezüglich 9/11 (angebliche Beweise):*

Neue Fakten

*Fälschung der Arbeitslosenzahlen:*

Berliner Umschau

*Sperrung von legalen Inetseiten nicht mehr Ausgeschlossen:*

Frankfurter Rundschau


NWO: Immer noch eine Verschwörungstheorie?

*
US-Regierung plant Eigentümer jeder menschlichen DNS zu werden: *

Gehört uns irgendwann unsere eigene DNA nicht mehr?

*US-Polizei wird ausgebildet politische Gegner der Regierung als Terroristen anzusehen*:

seht selbst

*Ein Anti-Überwachungsflash vom Spiegel:*

Anti-Überwachung

Ein FIlm über das Währungssystem:

Fabian-Gib mir die Welt plus 5%

*Krieg ist illegal:*

Krieg ist Illegal

Mir ist egal was ihr über mich nun denken solltet, nennt mich ruhig Verschwörungstheoretiker, ich denke die Zeit wird zeigen, dass wir irgendwann(Zeitangaben sind schlecht Möglich, aber vielleicht schon in den nächsten 30-50 Jahren) in einer Welt leben in der es nur noch wenige Großmächte regiert wird, beherrscht von nichtmal 1000 Menschen wie in des Dystopie von George Orwell. Wir leben schon jetzt in einer Welt die von wenigen Großkonzernen regiert wird, nicht von Politikern, wie wir denken, das sind häufig nur Marionetten. Mit diesem Thread möchte ich bezwecken, dass wenigstens ein paar mehr Menschen davon Wissen, denn Wissen ist Macht. Viele werden jetzt sagen, dass wir eh nichts ändern können, aber das stimmt nicht, denn noch haben wir die Freiräume wählen zu können. Jeder kann was dazu Beitragen, allein schon dadurch, dass er Informationen weiterverbreitet, die er für richtig hält. Am besten natürlich indem er aktiv an Protesten teilnimmt (friedlich natürlich, Gewalt bringt nichts) oder sich überhaupt in einer Organisation engagiert die versucht etwas zu ändern. Wir werden nicht alles ändern können, schon gar nicht sofort, aber jedes Bruchteil kann zumindest die Zukunft etwas Positiv verändern. Wir dürfen nicht in eine neue Biedermeierzeit verfallen, in der uns die Politik egal ist, das wäre in einer Demokratie fatal, das würde Diktatoren Tür und Tor öffnen.

Seit offen, interessiert euch für Politik und was dazugehört in irgendeiner Weise.

Zum Schluss noch ein Link:

Guidestones of Georgia 


Ich bitte euch, bleibt etwas Objektiv, auch wenn es schwer ist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. April 2009)

Wissen ist Macht. Unwissenheit ein Segen.


----------



## Night falls (10. April 2009)

Verschwörungstheoretiker...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wissen ist Macht. Unwissenheit ein Segen.


So siehts wohl aus...
Es mag zwar manches stimmen,aber ob wir nun wen anders wählen oder nicht... bringen wird es nicht viel


----------



## Zorkal (10. April 2009)

Viel paranoides Zeug dabei aber auch einige gute Sachen. Ich denke aber auch das die Richtung die die Gesellschaft/Politik momentan nimmt alles andere als positiv ist.


----------



## Zonalar (13. April 2009)

Ich habe hier auch noch einen interessanten Link. Ich poste sie, in der Hoffnung, einige Sachen aus einer anderen perspektive zu betrachten.

http://infokrieg.tv/index.html

Ob ihr jetzt glaub, was ihr dort findet, bleibt euch überlassen.


----------



## Zorkal (13. April 2009)

Wikileaks ist auch ziemlich intressant


----------



## Huntermoon (13. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wissen ist Macht. Unwissenheit ein Segen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. April 2009)

Wenn ich schon den Threadtitel lese "Wahrheiten über [...]" überkommt mich das große Grinsen. Verzeiht wenn ich mein Amusement nicht verheimlichen kann...


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon den Threadtitel lese "Wahrheiten über [...]" überkommt mich das große Grinsen. Verzeiht wenn ich mein Amusement nicht verheimlichen kann...



Nicht nur du musst dabei grinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2009)

ihr seid net alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ selor & noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss bei sowas auch merh als schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (14. April 2009)

Soso...wurde also Thermit gefunden in den Trümmern vom WTC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer beweist mir jetzt, dass das Zeug direkt von dort stammt? 

Aber dennoch, schöne Seiten zum Zeit vertreiben


----------



## 1Auriga1 (14. April 2009)

Ich gebe zu ich finde soche Verschwörungstheorien immer sehr Unterhaltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber ob da so viel mehr Warheit drann ist als die "offizielle" Version der Medien, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Meiner Meinung nach glauben Menschen das Verschwörungen (oder Außerirdische, Gott, Schicksal usw.) ihr Leben beinflussen, weil sie nicht war haben können das sie zu 90% selber dafür verantwortlich sind was sie aus ihrem Leben machen und der Rest einfach Zufall ist. Da ist es natürlich einfacher jemand oder etwas anderes dafür verantwortlich zu machen.

Auch wenn sich bei solchen "Theorien" auf den ersten Blick alles immer ganz toll und logisch anhört, kann der jenige der eine Solche Theorie verfasst natürlich viel Schreiben wenn der Tag lang ist ;-) Als Leihe hat man selbst einfach nicht das Wissen die angeblichen "Fakten" so ohne weiteres als richtig oder falsch einzuordnen.

Bestes Beispiel World Trade Center: Von Berufswegen kenne ich mich mit Grundlagen im Bereich Statik und Brandschutz aus und finde solche Texte wie vom TE verlinkt mehr als lächerlich. Das Verhalten vom WTC passt einfach zum Brandverhalten von Stahl. Aussagen in dem Text wie "der Stahl hatte ja eine Brandschutzverkleidung also muß dort gesprengt worden sein" zeigen ganz deutlich das der Verfasser keine Ahnung von Brandschutz bei Gebäuden hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wissen ist Macht. Unwissenheit ein Segen.


bei uns gabs mal so nen spruch 
je weniger man weiss deso besser kann man schlafen


----------



## Zuhlina (14. April 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bei uns gabs mal so nen spruch
> je weniger man weiss deso besser kann man schlafen



Ich hab mir zwar die Links oben nicht angeschaut (noch nicht). Aber diese Aussage auf "Wissen ist Macht-Marx" mit "Nichts wissen macht nichts" oder ähnlichen zu antworten ist nicht nur ein Armutszeugniss für die Person die diese Aussage trifft, sondern auch das sich selbst in die Rolle des dummen Schaafes buxieren.

Das scheint auf den ersten Blick angenehm zu sein, zu sagen "ach mir alles egal", aber irgendwann werden es genau diese Menschen sein die sagen "Wir hatten ja nix gewusst"; "Also wenn wir was gewusst hätten, was geahnt hätten dann hätte ich auf jedenfall was getan".

Seid nicht Gleichgültig, nur 5 Minuten "alternative" Bildung am Tag, haben einen enormen Erkenntnisgewinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (14. April 2009)

> nur 5 Minuten "alternative" Bildung am Tag



Und mit alternative Bildung meinst du Infos über Alien-Gehirnstrahler, Geister in Treppenliften, Geheimlogen, Reptoiden und sonstige Verschwörungen, ja?


----------



## Haxxler (14. April 2009)

Naja da ist schon viel Scheiße dabei aber das mit Monsanto hab ich schon vor paar Jahren mitgekriegt, das ist echt ne derbe Sauerei.


----------



## Independent (14. April 2009)

Ein Inside-Job im WTC? Klar! Aber eine Sprengung? Im Leben nicht! 

Für mich war das ganz klar ein "False-Flag", der den Einmarsch in Afghanistan und Irak rechtfertigen soll...da spricht alles dafür! Der "Patriot Act"(Einschränkung der Verfassungsrechte), ist genau der selbe Scheiss den "Hitler" damals zur Bekämpfung des Terrors bei dem Brand um den Reichstag veranlasst hat (was er selber angefackelt hat).

Dennoch HASSE ich, wenn Leute mir mit irgendwelchen 1.Klasse-Physik-Gedöns aufn Sack gehen. Klar, kann Kerosin niemals Stahl schmelzen, da fehlen noch 800Grad. Aber warum wird um himmelswillen nirgends dieser Bunsebrennereffekt erwähnt? Da oben ziehts.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Oh wir haben Bomben gehört"-Bullshit. Ihr wart einfach in Panik! Und in Panik sagt man eben Explosion statt...was weiß ich.

"WTC7 wurde gesprengt, obwohl es nicht beschädigt war." Ebenfalls Käse. Die ganze vordere, untere Front war weggerissen und somit konnte das Gebäude niemals stehenbleiben. Die Art wie es zusammenfiel ist ebenfalls völlig normal bei dieser Beschädigung.

---------------------------
Gänz schöner Text wa? Nun ja, hab gerade wieder "Conspiracy"-Seiten angesurfed und der Mist pumpt jetzt mein Gehirn

So Far  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (14. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier auch noch einen interessanten Link. Ich poste sie, in der Hoffnung, einige Sachen aus einer anderen perspektive zu betrachten.
> 
> http://infokrieg.tv/index.html
> 
> Ob ihr jetzt glaub, was ihr dort findet, bleibt euch überlassen.


Goil, ein Christ der infokrieg kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find dich so Epic Benji 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic:
Ich hab neulich nen Video gesehen wo der Papst in den Wald scheißt O.O


----------



## Zonalar (14. April 2009)

> Goil, ein Christ der infokrieg kennt biggrin.gif
> 
> Ich find dich so Epic Benji biggrin.gif


Ich guck nur ab und zu vorbei^^ Die Podcasts gefallen mir... sie sind so..überzeugend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage: Warums ind die Türme gerade zusammengekracht? Die Flugzeuge sind doch hineingefloge. Müsste es da nicht so auf die seite kippen? Dass, was "intependent" dazu geschrieben hat, hab ich nicht verstanden... 

Und hier zeigt sich wieder, dass sich die Menschen nur für das interresieren, was sie direkt betrifft. 
Amoklauf--> Killerspiele --> müssen verboten werden.
Hier is der Aufstand gross und es wurden mehr als 500 beiträge darübeg verfasst seit wiennenden (und ich war einer von euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Aber wenn in Amerika die beiden Türme zusammenstürzen und man den Ausländern die Schuld "zuschiebt", fragen wir uns nicht, wo hier die Beweise sind, ob man der Regierung wirklich trauen kann.

Kennt ihr den Berg Sinai? Kommt in der Bibel vor, mit Moses und den 10 Geboten... aufjedenfall weiss man, dass es dort ne Menge Öl gibt, das man abbauen könnte und Irak(oder Iran?) Zum Wohlstand führen könnte. Aber nein. Dort wird ja Krieg betrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer bezahlt den eig. die Waffen, und liefert die? 

natürlich freu ich mich, wenn mir jemand das gegenteil beweisen kann. Denn ich will mich doch auch nicht irreführen lassen ^^

Aber manchmal denken die Menschen einfach nicht nach und nehmen es hin, wie es kommt... und dann kommt die Diktatur schneller als wir denken.


----------



## We_are_legion (14. April 2009)

> Kennt ihr den Berg Sinai? Kommt in der Bibel vor, mit Moses und den 10 Geboten... aufjedenfall weiss man, dass es dort ne Menge Öl gibt, das man abbauen könnte und Irak(oder Iran?) Zum Wohlstand führen könnte. Aber nein. Dort wird ja Krieg betrieben jester.gif Wer bezahlt den eig. die Waffen, und liefert die?



Tony Stark macht das... Aber keine Sorge, ich weiß aus verlässlichen Quellen, dass er bald die Bösewichter der Welt das Fürchten lehren wird!


----------



## Zonalar (14. April 2009)

Tolle Signatur  @ user über mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War das ssarkastisch? Wer is Tony Stark? Wenn dass irgendwie Ironisch/witzig sein sollte, dann setze bitte ein Smiley^^

<-- verwirrt


----------



## Falathrim (15. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich guck nur ab und zu vorbei^^ Die Podcasts gefallen mir... sie sind so..überzeugend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du glaubst auch an Gott, da ist sicherlich auch infokrieg überzeugend o.o



> Frage: Warums ind die Türme gerade zusammengekracht? Die Flugzeuge sind doch hineingefloge. Müsste es da nicht so auf die seite kippen? Dass, was "intependent" dazu geschrieben hat, hab ich nicht verstanden...


Da konnt ich nicht mal mehr lachen. Diese "Türme" sind keine Kirchtürme, diese Dinger waren 415 respektive 417 Meter hohe Klötze aus Stahlbeton. Die kippen nicht auf die Seite, weil zwei kleine Linienjets da reinkrachen. Dass die Explosion des Kerosins allerdings eine Kettenreaktion auslöst, die die Statik der oberen Drittel auflöst und sie nach unten fallen lässt, was wiederum diese Eistürze verursacht hat (Oder so, kenn den genauen Befund nicht) glaubt mal wieder keiner...wie kann man den Amerikanern auch etwas glauben -.-
Dass ich mich jemals über Antiamerikanismus aufregen würde...unglaublich :>



> Und hier zeigt sich wieder, dass sich die Menschen nur für das interresieren, was sie direkt betrifft.
> Amoklauf--> Killerspiele --> müssen verboten werden.
> Hier is der Aufstand gross und es wurden mehr als 500 beiträge darübeg verfasst seit wiennenden (und ich war einer von euch
> 
> ...


Über den Eisturz des WTC wurde mehr diskutiert, keine Angst.



> Aber wenn in Amerika die beiden Türme zusammenstürzen und man den Ausländern die Schuld "zuschiebt", fragen wir uns nicht, wo hier die Beweise sind, ob man der Regierung wirklich trauen kann.


Die Beweise kann jeder Mensch mit Augen sehen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OQWz7xlINA
Schmelzenden Stahl etc. inklusive. Und wer die Ohren aufmacht beim Sehen des Videos, merkt an den Reaktionen dass DAS bestimmt kein Inside Job war. Diese Menschen haben nämlich ein Trauma fürs Leben.



> Kennt ihr den Berg Sinai? Kommt in der Bibel vor, mit Moses und den 10 Geboten... aufjedenfall weiss man, dass es dort ne Menge Öl gibt, das man abbauen könnte und Irak(oder Iran?) Zum Wohlstand führen könnte. Aber nein. Dort wird ja Krieg betrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wusstest du dass es ein ganz ähnliches Wort wie Sinai im hebräischen gibt (Sinai ist übrigens glaube ich ursprünglich der griechische Name für den Berg.)? Sinaa (o.ä., habs nicht im Kopf), bedutet so viel wie Hass. Und es macht doch viel mehr Sinn, dass diese 10, ursprünglich übrigens 15 Gebote aus Hass entstanden wird (Siehe Legende vom goldenen Kalb) als auf dem Berg Sinai als "Geschenk". Naja, Moses war eh cool, hat 10 Naturkatastrophen vorhergesagt und nur seinem Volk davon erzählt. Sowas nennt man auch Mord oder zumindest fahrlässige Tötung. Ganz zu schweigen von der Sache am Roten (wars doch, oder) Meer.



> Wer bezahlt den eig. die Waffen, und liefert die?


Bezahlen tuns UN, EU und Ölscheichs. Liefern tuns alle. Waffen sind das beste Geschäft der Welt. Aber das weiß inzwischen eigentlich jeder.



> Aber manchmal denken die Menschen einfach nicht nach und nehmen es hin, wie es kommt... und dann kommt die Diktatur schneller als wir denken.


Verdammt, du hast so eine schöne Einstellung. Jetzt musst du nur noch deinen naiv-kindlichen Glauben gegen eine realistische Weltanschauung tauschen und du wirst eine echte Hilfe ;D


----------



## Kono (shat) (15. April 2009)

alles halb so schlimm
wenn monsanto erstmal das patent auf sauerstoff hat, brauchen wir nur noch eine lizenzgebühr zahlen
also atmen können wir immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Oh? Tut mir leid... ich dachte, es lesen sich wirklich alle irgendwann mal die Netiquette durch... dann post ich halt einige Ausschnitte.



> Bevor Sie auf ein Posting reagieren oder einen Ratschlag aus dem Forum umsetzen, sollten Sie sich gut überlegen, ob dieser Ratschlag vielleicht humorvoll oder satirisch gemeint war





> ...Um alle Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, immer mit dem Smiley-Symbol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





> Bitte achten Sie daher gut darauf, was Sie schreiben, damit andere Menschen nicht einen falschen Eindruck von Ihnen bekommen - die meisten Streitereien beruhen auf ganz einfachen Missverständnissen, die sich vermeiden lassen, wenn man sich vor dem Absenden seinen Text noch einmal durchliest.



Bitte beachtet dies und lest nochmal meinen Beitrag durch.

2001 war ich selber gerade 8 Jahre alt und hab nur Spuren von dem Vorfall mitbekommen.

Wenn ich deine Reaktion richtig einschätze, Falathrim, Merke ich, dass du mich in einigen Sachen missverstanden hast. Aber ich denke weitere Ausartungen und Rechtfertigkeiten gehören hier nicht hin, sind weder besonders hilfreich und informativ und sollten per Pn weitergeführt werden.

Wenn dich was an mir verärgert, kannste das mir schreiben und ich antworte, so einfach.


MfG

Edit: Ich hätte selber auch nochmals meinen vorigen Post durchlesen sollen... tut mir Leid.


----------



## Independent (15. April 2009)

Inside-Job heißt nicht gleich "Bomben". Die Türme fielen nur Aufgrund der Flugzeuge, aber dennoch unter amerikanischer Flagge.

"False-Flag". 
Die Regierung selber veranlasst einen Terroranschlag unter falscher Flagge um politische Ziele durchzusetzen und Verfassungen auszuhebeln, die zum angeblichen Schutz der Bevölkerung dienen (Der Patriot-Act). Die Rechte der Amerikaner wurden nach "9/11" stark eingeschränkt und Afghanistan wurde angegriffen, später der Irak.

Ohne 9/11 hätten wir jetzt keinen Krieg dort unten.

Die Regierung gibt uns ein Feindbild und wir haben alle was zum hassen. 
Osama Bin Laden. 
Das letzte Bild von ihm stammt von 2002. DerTyp liegt wahrscheinlich schon 3,80m Tief. Die Regierung (Bushs) hätte den Tot niemals zugegen, denn sie haben keinen anderen Feind den man den ganzen Mist unterschieben kann. 
-------------------------
Auch Witzig:

Der Besitzer der Türme Silver..schlagtmichtot, hat die Türme zum symbolischen Preis von "1"Million-Dollar übernommen. Die Türme waren wirtschaftlich einfach nicht mehr tragbar. Er hat sie sofort gegen Terroranschläge versichern lassen und nach "9/11"  "4" Milliarden von der Versicherung kassiert.

Die Übernahme der Türme seitens Silver.. war ein halbes Jahr vor 9/11...
------------------------

An den Fall der Türme hat jeder profitiert, außer die Opfer.


----------



## Clamev (15. April 2009)

> "Hitler" damals zur Bekämpfung des Terrors bei dem Brand um den Reichstag veranlasst hat (was er selber angefackelt hat).


Das wurde nie bewiesen btw
will nich sagen das ers nich war aber ich hab was gegen Geschichtsglättung


----------



## Independent (15. April 2009)

Es wurde so manches in der Geschichte nie bewiesen....

JFK

9/11

Reichstagsbrand

Erderwärmung

Lady Die

...das früher alles besser war.

Watergate...ok doch..HAHA, Nixon got Pwnd!

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Es geht doch darum sich eine eigene, objektive Meinung zu bilden und nicht den Mist zu glauben, der überall geschrieben steht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. April 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Es geht doch darum sich eine eigene, objektive Meinung zu bilden und nicht den Mist zu glauben, der überall geschrieben steht.



Solange du nicht selbst anwesend warst ist es UNMÖGLICH... und in Bezug auf Menschliches Denken überhaupt nur das Wort Objektiv in den Mund zu nehmen ist herzallerliebst Naiv... ALLES was von einem Menschen zum anderen weitergetragen wird als "Augenzeugenbericht" etc. ist und bleibt Subjektiv... so etwas wie Objektivität existiert nicht...


----------



## Independent (16. April 2009)

Das sehe ich nicht so.

An die Evolution glaubt ja hier auch jeder, dennoch kann man sie faktisch nicht beweisen, oder?

Man nimmt einfach die Fakten. Zählt 1 und 1 zusammen und dann erhält man 2. 

Objektive Meinungen sind auch durch dritte Quellen einzuholen, meiner Meinung nach. Zeig mir einen Scharfschützen, der in so kurzer Zeit, aus so einer kurzen Distanz 3 Schüsse abgeben kann, die alle sitzen. Mein Auge und mein Gehirn erlauben mir "Objektivität"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch die neuen Medien ist jeder Augenzeuge und nicht nur abhängig von Augenzeugenberichten.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Solange du nicht selbst anwesend warst ist es UNMÖGLICH... und in Bezug auf Menschliches Denken überhaupt nur das Wort Objektiv in den Mund zu nehmen ist herzallerliebst Naiv... ALLES was von einem Menschen zum anderen weitergetragen wird als "Augenzeugenbericht" etc. ist und bleibt Subjektiv... so etwas wie Objektivität existiert nicht...



..und selbst wenn man irgendwo anwesend ist, bedeutet das nicht, das man sieht was wirklich geschieht! Ich erinnere mal an David Copperfield den Meister der Illusionen.... und genauso kann man auch Illusionen in Form von Lügen verbreiten. Die breite Masse wirds glauben. Wer anders denkt ist dann eben ein Querdenker!

Es gibt viele Dinge die die Regierung ihrer Bevölkerung vorenthält zum "eigenen Schutz". Ich denke so wird das ganze "deklariert". Was für eine Macht Medien haben (Probaganda) ist ja auch seit dem 2ten Weltkrieg hinlänglich bekannt und von den Amerikanern ausgiebig erforscht worden. 

Immer wenn Menschen eine Absprache treffen und unter Angaben von falschen Gründen etwas tun ist das eine Verschwörung. Z.B. eine überraschende Geburtsparty ist ja im weitesgehensten Sinne schon eine "Verschwörung". Und so zieht es sich bis an die Spitze der Politik. 

Jedem Menschen ist selbst überlassen was er glaubt und was nicht. Meist fehlen Beweise und man kann nur vermuten. Gut das es Menschen gibt, die einer anderen Meinung sind und diese auch kund tun. Aber man sollte sich nie in etwas verrennen! Den die meisten Quellen sind auch noch unzuverlässiger als die der Regierung.

Deshalb: Man kann sich alles anhören/lesen doch sollte man sich seine eigene Meinung draus bilden und nicht einfach eine vorgefertigte Übernehmen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. April 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Durch die neuen Medien ist jeder Augenzeuge und nicht nur abhängig von Augenzeugenberichten.



Solange du nicht körperlich anwesend bist, bist du kein Augenzeuge... schon garnicht wenn dir irgendeine dämliche Seite einen bericht schreibt, was angeblich wirklich "wahr" ist und dazu vielleicht ein Video dazu reinstellt... es macht dich trotzdem NICHT zu einem Augenzeugen!
Und wie gesagt Objektivität existiert nicht... ALLES was der Mensch schreibt und sagt IST Subjektiv... es GIBT KEINE Objektivität bei Menschen!


----------



## Faststep (16. April 2009)

Themen gibt es


----------



## Azure_kite (6. Mai 2009)

Hab hier mal was neues Gefunden:

http://www.dergrosseausverkauf.de/

kann man bei Amazon für 16€ kaufen, lief am 5.5.09 im Bayrischen Rundfunk.

Sehr interessante Dokumentation, rüttelt gewaltig auf, nur als Bsp:

DIE Weltbank zwang Bolivien ihre Wasserwerke, die die Wasserversorgung sicher stellen, zu privatisieren, sonst würde Bolivien keine Kredite mehr bekommen. Nun hatte also 1 Firma alle Wasserressourcen des Landes unter Kontrolle, sogar der Regen sollte privatisiert werden, durfte also nicht mehr gesammelt werden. Die Preise stiegen um 30-300%, für die dortigen Menschen nicht tragbar 25% ihres Einkommens allein für Wasser ausgeben zu müssen. Es folgten Unruhen, Kriegsrecht wurde ausgrufen, bis nach 6 Monaten die Privatisierung rückgängig gemacht wurde.
Zweites Beispiel: In Südafrika kostet der Stromhalb so viel wie bei uns, nur das die  wesentlich weniger als die hälfte von uns verdienen . Wenn man bedenkt, das die insgesamt eigtl weniger Verbrauchen als wir, sind die Preise fast so hoch wie bei uns. Denn das Durchschnittseinkommen liegt bei ca.4300 € im Jahr, für Nahrungsmittel kann man so 380€pro Jahr/Person, pro Haushalt ca 380€ am Strom, wenn man dann bedenkt, dass es in SA eine sehr hohe Arbeitslosigkeit gibt und 40% unter der Armutsgrenze leben und man kann denk ich mal ausgehen, das von den Gehalt mind. 5 Personen Leben und viele nicht mal dieses Gehalt erreichen, da es ein sehr starkes Einkommensgefälle gibt.( im Film sind 20 Rand für 2 Tage angegeben; Im Vergleich: D: 27000€ und Stromkosten von ca 700€ )

*Eine „kritische Definition“ aus dem Lexikon der Globalisierung: *(nach Jörg Huffschmid in der taz vom 2.02.2004)

Privatisierung wird in der Öffentlichkeit damit begründet, dass private, unter Konkurrenzdruck stehende Unternehmen effizienter arbeiteten als öffentliche Monopole. Tatsächlich führt Privatisierung aber oft dazu, dass öffentliche durch private Monopole ersetzt werden.

Der Kern des Problems besteht darin, dass für das Verhalten privater Unternehmen nicht das öffentliche Interesse, sondern der einzelwirtschaftliche Gewinn entscheidend ist. Dies veranlasst sie immer wieder dazu, durch drastische Kostensenkungen Arbeitsplätze zu vernichten, Arbeitsbedingungen zu verschlechtern sowie die Qualität und Sicherheit der Versorgung zu vernachlässigen und zu versuchen, Marktanteile vor allem durch Werbung zu erobern. Bisherige Erfahrungen zeigen, dass es außerordentlich schwierig ist, durch politische Kontrolle dafür zu sorgen, dass private Unternehmen Standards des öffentlichen Interesses einhalten.

Privatisierung ist eine wesentliche Säule der neoliberalen Globalisierungsstrategie, die sich in den letzten beiden Jahrzehnten weltweit weitgehend durchgesetzt hat. Ihr ökonomischer Hintergrund ist die Suche nach profitablen Anlagen für privates Kapital. Sie zielt daher darauf ab, immer größere Bereiche der Gesellschaft für die private Gewinnmaximierung zu öffnen. Hierdurch werden diejenigen, die nicht genügend Geld haben, von wesentlichen öffentlichen Gütern ausgeschlossen. Das führt zu Entsolidarisierung und sozialer Polarisierung.

Soziale Sicherheit, Bildung, Gesundheit, Kultur und andere Bereiche, die für das Funktionieren einer demokratischen und solidarischen Gesellschaft notwendig sind, sollten daher prinzipiell dem privaten Gewinnstreben entzogen und öffentlich organisiert und finanziert werden.


----------



## Kawock (6. Mai 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Es wurde so manches in der Geschichte nie bewiesen....
> JFK



Naja... 



Independent schrieb:


> Es wurde so manches in der Geschichte nie bewiesen....
> 9/11



Ich glaube da sind einfach nur die Medien schuld, niemand weiß was denn nun genau stattfand.



Independent schrieb:


> Es wurde so manches in der Geschichte nie bewiesen....
> Erderwärmung



Die Erderwärmung ist reine Panikmache der Medien. Ich suche nachher mal ein Zitat eines Forschungsinstitut raus. 



Independent schrieb:


> Es wurde so manches in der Geschichte nie bewiesen....
> Lady Die



Hab ich was verpasst ? O.ô


----------



## -Therion- (6. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon den Threadtitel lese "Wahrheiten über [...]" überkommt mich das große Grinsen. Verzeiht wenn ich mein Amusement nicht verheimlichen kann...



Kein Wunder das Staatsbedienstete und zukünftige Staatsbedienstete darüber Grinsen, nicht wahr Noxiel und Selor.
Ich weiß nicht was es angesichts der Großteil der Themen die der TE genannt hat zu grinsen gibt. Viele seriöse Quellen sind dabei.

Ihr versucht diese ernsten Themen zu zerreden in dem ihr sie mit Aliens und anderem Hokus Pokus vergleicht, und dies ist wirklich armselig.

Gestern lief im BR der http://www.dergrosseausverkauf.de/ ausgezeichnet mit nem Grimme Preis da verging einem gehörig das lachen. Ich sag nur Bolivien und Krieg um das Wasser.


----------



## -Therion- (6. Mai 2009)

Clamev schrieb:


> Das wurde nie bewiesen btw
> will nich sagen das ers nich war aber ich hab was gegen Geschichtsglättung



Schau dir einfach mal die "Auslöser" der Kriege und die Machergreifung von Diktatoren in den letzten Jahre an, dabei kam am Ende meist heraus das viele inszeniert wurden und gelogen wurde was das Zeug hielt.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das Staatsbedienstete und zukünftige Staatsbedienstete darüber Grinsen, nicht wahr Noxiel und Selor.
> Ich weiß nicht was es angesichts der Großteil der Themen die der TE genannt hat zu grinsen gibt. Viele seriöse Quellen sind dabei.
> 
> Ihr versucht diese ernsten Themen zu zerreden in dem ihr sie mit Aliens und anderem Hokus Pokus vergleicht, und dies ist wirklich armselig.
> ...



Und was ist mit den weniger seriösen...?

Aber erstmal. Ich zerrede hier keine ernsten Themen sondern mache mich über hanebüchene Storys um forcierte Bomben im WTC oder gefakte Mondlandungen lustig. Das "der große Ausverkauf" mit dem Grimme Preis ausgezeichnet wurde, habe ich nie bestritten, geschweige denn die Thematik um Bolivien und die Probleme, welche durch die Globalisierung entstehen. Allerdings dreht sich hier alles um beleg- und nachvollziehbare Probleme und nicht um Weltverschwörungstheorien durch die "Macht" im Hintergrund. 
Mit der Aussage das ich Staatsdiener bin und daher befangen sein soll, degradierst du dich indess selbst, da du mir mein Recht auf eine eigene und größtmöglich objektive Meinung absprichst. Ich sehe einige Dinge im Bezug auf die Bundeswehr im Einsatz anders, da meine Kameraden dort unten ihr Leben riskieren und ich ich die mangelnde Unterstützung im eigenen Land beklage bzw. die der Politik und Gesellschaft. Deiner Ansicht nach, nimmt mir das also das Recht mir mein eigene Bild von Dingen zu machen, da ich automatisch und ganz unweigerlich Staatskonform antworte? Ich bitte Dich, das kannst du doch wohl nicht annehmen.


----------



## -Therion- (6. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> da meine Kameraden dort unten ihr Leben riskieren und ich ich die mangelnde Unterstützung im eigenen Land beklage bzw. die der Politik und Gesellschaft.



Haha noch geiler gings nicht! Warum riskieren sie denn dort unten ihr Leben? Um meine Freiheit zu verteidigen? Um den Afghanen die Demokratie zu bringen? Um die Terroristen zu bekämpfen? 
Wenn du diese Fragen beantworten willst wird dir klar warum sie sowenig Unterstützung aus dem eigenen Land erhalten. Und wenn du schon für die Bundeswehr (Betonung auf WEHR) arbeitest dann solltest du auch darüber Bescheid wissen wofür und nach welchem geschichtlichen Hintergrund sie gegründet wurde.

Der TE schreibt einen einzigen Link zu WTC und du klammerst völlig die anderen Themen aus. Ok darauf kann ich mich einigen das manche Bsp. des TE unglücklich gewählt sind. Aber man brauch nur einmal die Titelstorys der regulären Medien abklopfen und prüfen auf Wahrheitsgehalt und Einflussnahme durch verschiedene Lobbys. Da wird einem schlecht und man verliert fast den Glauben an unabhängige kritische Medien, deshalb werden andere Formate wie Blogs immer wichtiger zur Wahrheitsfindung. Dabei besteht aber auch die Gefahr das Verschwörungstheorien mit realen Nachrichten vermischt werden.
Darum muss sich der kritische Leser durch mehrere Quellen informieren.

Wenn ich überlege wie groß noch die Aufregung um die Sauerland Terroristen war und jetzt stellt sich nach und nach raus das hier verschiedene Geheimdienste involviert waren. 
Wie schon hier jemand meinte "Nichts wissen ist ein Segen!" denn wenn ich mir solche Aktionen von staatlicher Seite anschaue wünschte ich fast schon das ich nichts darüber gelesen hätte:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gladio

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celler_Loch

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Urbach

PS: Hier noch was sehr interessantes zu deinen Kameraden

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/448/437193/text/

_Ein Hauptmann des Kommandos Spezialkräfte (KSK) in Calw schrieb ihm: "Ich beurteile Sie als Feind im Inneren und werde mein Handeln daran ausrichten, diesen Feind im Schwerpunkt zu zerschlagen." Er drohte: "Sie werden beobachtet, nein nicht von impotenten instrumentalisierten Diensten, sondern von Offizieren einer neuen Generation, die handeln werden, wenn es die Zeit erforderlich macht."_

und sowas zählt zur Elite die meine Freiheit am Hindukusch verteidigt?


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Mai 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Haha noch geiler gings nicht! Warum riskieren sie denn dort unten ihr Leben? Um meine Freiheit zu verteidigen?
> 
> Wie schon hier jemand meinte "Nichts wissen ist ein Segen!" denn wenn ich mir solche Aktionen von staatlicher Seite anschaue wünschte ich fast schon das ich nichts darüber gelesen hätte:
> 
> ...



Es ist echt traurig wie du immer provokativ schreibst... man hat fast den Eindruck du bellst in die Nacht hinein nicht um vor Einbrechern zu warnen sondern einfach um auf dich Aufmerksam zu machen. Ja aus langeweile ohne Sinn und Verstand!

Warum "dient" er wohl?

Na weil eine Gesellschaft regeln braucht! Eine Gesellschaft braucht Struktur um überleben zu können sonst wäre es kein System sondern Anarchie. Jedem bleibt dann überlassen ob er für oder gegen dieses System arbeiten will! In dem du Steuern zahlst, arbeitest du "passiv" für dieses System weil du es einfach akzeptierst und dich ihm nicht entziehst! Andere wollen halt für "Ihre" Gemeinschaft etwas machen. Aktiv für dieses System arbeiten. Dazu zählt auch, das man etwas macht, das von dem System beschlossen wurde, auch wenn man selbst anderer Meinung ist.

Natürlich gibt es auch Polizisten, Soldaten, Politiker, Zahnärzte, Kindergärtner (diese Liste könnte man endlos fortsetzen) die ein Fehlverhalten aufweisen, aber machst du wirklich an Einzelfällen eine ganze Personengruppe fest??

Nun, deine Meinung ist anscheinend, das System ist völlig falsch! Seine nicht! Anscheinend sind mehrere Menschen der Meinung, das System ist nicht komplett falsch. Also wer ist jetzt hier der Ignorant? Zum ich bei dir keine Alternativen, Lösungsvorschläge oder konstruktive Kritik finden kann.....

Oder liegt es an was anderem? Da gibt es so ne Theorie:

Es gibt Menschen die sich immer dann beschweren, wenn sie ganz unten sind! Sie können und wollen es nicht akzeptieren das unterste Glied der Nahrungskette zu sein! Da wird kritisiert und gemotzt! Aber Vorschläge kommen keine! Wie auch? Hätten sie jemals was zu einer Veränderung beigetragen wären sie ja auch nicht ganz unten in der Nahrungskette.... Doch wehe wenn sie aus Zufall an die Spitze kommen! Dann sind es die schlimmsten Ausbeuter mit der traurigen Rechtfertigung:"Ja und? Wen ich nicht ausbeuten würde, dann würds halt wer anders machen! Also ist es mir doch egal und ich zieh meinen Vorteil daraus!"

Denk mal drüber nach Therion......


----------



## sympathisant (6. Mai 2009)

5 argumente aus dem stern gegen den einsatz der BW da unten:


1. Das zeitliche Argument
Der Krieg in Afghanistan geht ins siebte Jahr. Damit sind alliierte Truppen dort mittlerweile länger im Einsatz als im Ersten oder Zweiten Weltkrieg. Wenn ein Kriegseinsatz nach einer derart langen Zeit aber nicht beendet ist, dann ist er verloren. Statt im Jahr sieben über den Abzug nachzudenken, bereitet die Bundeswehr sogar neue Vertiefungen des Einsatzes vor. Immer stärker werden deutsche Truppenteile - von Tornados bis zu Spezialkräften - auch bei Kampfeinsätzen im Süden hinzugezogen, immer tiefer werden deutsche Soldaten involviert in einen Aufreibungskrieg mit Partisanen. Es sieht so aus, als kämen nach sieben blutigen Jahren sieben noch blutigere Jahre.


2. Das verteidigungspolitische Argument
Die stärksten Argumente für den Afghanistan-Einsatz verweisen auf das Ausschalten von Terrorcamps in der Region einerseits (unmittelbarer verteidigungspolitischer Nutzen) und auf die Notwendigkeit von Bündnistreue des Westens andererseits (mittelbarer Nutzen). Das erste Kalkül ist spätestens an der Grenze zu Pakistan gescheitert. Denn nach all den Jahren Kriegseinsatz ist die Zahl der Terrorcamps in der Region keinesfalls kleiner geworden. Nicht einmal Osama bin Laden ist gefasst. Seine Kampftruppen haben sich verzogen und dadurch zu einer Destabilisierung Pakistans beigetragen. Dabei ist ein wankendes Pakistan viel gefährlicher als ein Taliban-Regime in Kabul. Kurzum: Das militärische Hauptziel des Afghanistankrieges (Vertreibung der Talibanterroristen, Aufbau eines demokratischen Partnerstaates, Stabilisierung der Region) ist nicht erreicht und wird - nach Aussagen der Kommandierenden - auch in Jahren nicht gelingen.

Aber auch die Bündnislogik stimmt nicht mehr. In den meisten Staaten sinkt die Akzeptanz des Krieges mit seiner Dauer, seinen Kosten und seinen Mißerfolgen. Zudem führt die ungleiche Lastenverteilung und die Zurückhaltung einer Mehrheit der Nato-Staaten zu inneren Verwerfungen im Bündnis. Immer stärker verfestigt sich der Eindruck, es handle sich auch im Falle Afghanistans um einen gescheiterten Bush-Krieg mit falscher Strategie.

Deutschland und die Nato machen daher einen schweren politischen Fehler, dass sie keine plausible "Exit-Strategie" vorlegen. Trotz steigenden Blutzolls sagt einem keiner, ob wir noch zwölf Monate, drei Jahre oder eine ganze Generation bleiben sollen. In Deutschland wird dieses Strategieversagen dazu führen, dass Extremisten ein Mobilisierungsthema zufällt. Denn zwei Drittel der Bevölkerung sind dem Afghanistaneinsatz gegenüber inzwischen negativ eingestellt, die politische Klasse in Berlin aber tut so, als könne sie der Öffentlichkeit eine einfache Antwort auf die Frage vorenthalten: Wann gehen wir da wieder raus?


3. Das ökonomische Argument
Betrachtet man den monströsen Militäreinsatz am Hindukusch einmal nutzenökonomisch, dann ist der Krieg vor allem sehr, sehr teuer. Die Berechnungen liegen zwischen 100 Milliarden Dollar (Pentagon), 200 Milliarden Dollar (Wissenschaft) und 300 Milliarden Dollar (Friedensbewegung). Der Anteil, den Deutschland zu zahlen hat, steigt ständig. Schon jetzt ist dieser Krieg der teuerste Außeneinsatz Deutschlands seit dem Weltkrieg. Hat es sich aber gelohnt, wenn die Sicherheitslage vor Ort ständig schlechter wird? Hat es sich gelohnt, wenn das Image des imperial auftretenden Westens Schaden nimmt? Hat es sich gelohnt, wenn die Region von Pakistan bis Iran instabiler wird? Hat es sich gelohnt, wenn Deutschland keine konkreten Vorteile aus der Präsenz zieht? Hat es sich gelohnt, wenn im Gegenteil die Drogenimporte aus Afghanistan steigen und die Drogenclans ihre Anbaugebiete laut Vereinten Nationen so stark ausgeweitet haben wie nie zuvor? Ökonomisch betrachtet ist dieser Krieg ein katastrophales Sub-Prime-Investment.


4. Das historische Argument
Aus einer historischen Perspektive ist dieser Krieg wie ein Riss in der vorderasiatischen Schallplatte der Weltgeschichte. Immer und immer wieder versuchen es die Mächte des Westens in dem unbezähmbaren Gebiet wilder, stolzer Völker mit Eroberungs- und Zivilisierungskriegen. Und immer wieder ist es vergebens. Wahrscheinlich unterliegen auch wir mit dem - durchaus gut gemeinten - Demokratie-Export einem Trugschluss. Denn Afghanistan würde auch nach Jahrzehnten Nato-Kriegs keine rechtsstaatliche Demokratie nach unserem Vorbild. Aus Perspektive der Weltgeschichte geschieht aber etwas anderes. Wir schaffen uns eine neue Kolonie. Militäreinsätze von solcher Länge, begleitet mit Zivilisationsinitiativen, sind selbst bei bester Absicht nichts anderes als Kolonialismus. Deutschland legt sich gerade ein Protektorat am Hindukusch zu. Nun kann man den Standpunkt vertreten, dass moderne Kolonien dem eigenen Interesse dienen könnten. Nur - dann sollten sie ökonomisch wenigstens attraktiver sein als diese Sand-, Stein- und Bergwüste.


5. Das moralische Argument
Es ist ein wenig aus der Mode gekommen, nach Opfern zu fragen. Nach Menschen, die sterben, die verkrüppelt werden oder seelisch zerstört aus Kriegseinsätzen zurückkehren. Nach Müttern und Kindern, die ihre Liebsten verlieren. Im politischen Raum gilt das als moralische Gefühlsduselei. Als lächerliche Kategorie. Wir haben uns an einen "realpolitischen" Blick auf ¬Militäreinsätze gewöhnt, als wären wir alle Planungsstrategen des Pentagon. Wir glauben, es ginge darum, Krieg gegen Sicherheit zu tauschen - als ginge es um einen Fondssparplan der Weltpolitik. Die Nachrichten von Gefechten, Attentaten und Scharmützeln am Hindukusch nehmen wir mit einer Gleichgültigkeit zur Kenntnis als wären wir nicht dabei. Sind wir aber. Wenn eine Demokratie Krieg führt, muss sich jeder fragen, ob er selber bereit wäre, dem Kind eines gefallenen Soldaten zu erklären, dass es sich im Großen und Ganzen doch gelohnt hat. Tausende Tote hat der Krieg in Afghanistan unter den Einheimischen bisher gefordert, und auch die westlichen Alliierten betrauern bereits 800 Tote. Eine abstrakte Kategorie? Ein notwendiger Preis? Wenig? Zu viel!



generell sollte man sich aus so vielen primärquellen wie möglich informieren. dank internet heutzutage einfach. und nicht nur zeitungen lesen die voneinander abschreiben. dann kriegt man mit n bisschen nachdenken und hinterfragen (z.b. wer hat welchen nutzen woraus) ne ganze menge mit ..


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> 5 argumente aus dem stern gegen den einsatz der BW da unten:



Danke dafür!

Das ist KONSTRUKTIVE KRITIK!

Eine Meinung die Ausgedrückt wird und nicht einfach nur ein "Ich find dich doof, ich find dein System doof und überhaupt können mich alle mal...."

Damit kann man arbeiten, es jemanden vorlegen der anders denkt und dann soll er seine Meinung darauf abgeben.

Und ab da wird es dann schwer.....


----------



## -Therion- (6. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Es ist echt traurig wie du immer provokativ schreibst... man hat fast den Eindruck du bellst in die Nacht hinein nicht um vor Einbrechern zu warnen sondern einfach um auf dich Aufmerksam zu machen. Ja aus langeweile ohne Sinn und Verstand!
> 
> Warum "dient" er wohl?
> 
> Na weil eine Gesellschaft regeln braucht!



Achso weil eine Gesellschaft Regeln braucht marschiert die Verteidigungsarmee Bundeswehr nach Afghanistan? 
Und wenn ich sowas lese wie _"Aktiv für dieses System arbeiten. Dazu zählt auch, das man etwas macht, das von dem System beschlossen wurde, auch wenn man selbst anderer Meinung ist."_  dann denkst du nicht gern selber. Wenn das System beschließt das ich andere Menschen foltern soll mach ich das dann obwohl ich anderer Meinung bin? 

Und was redest du jetzt davon das ich der Meinung bin das das System falsch ist? Leg mir hier nix in den Mund!
Was quatscht du hier von unterste Glied der Nahrungskette? Noch alles klar? Sind alle Kritiker gleich Motzer und Jammerer?
Für was möchtest du denn gerne Lösungen hören?

PS: Für ausführliche Argumente so wie Sympathisant sie gibt ist mir meine Zeit zu kostbar um sie mit langen Erklärungen an einige hier zu verschwenden da man in solch Forendiskussionen die allerwenigsten von seiner Position überzeugen kann. Und deine Haltung der Thematik gegenüber konnte ich sehr klar deinen Texten entnehmen.

PPS: Grade ist mir noch deine Signatur ins Auge gefallen "_Der Zweifel am Siege rechtfertigt nicht die Aufgabe des Kampfes!_" erinnert mich sehr an dumpfe Durchhalteparolen.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Haha noch geiler gings nicht! Warum riskieren sie denn dort unten ihr Leben? Um meine Freiheit zu verteidigen? Um den Afghanen die Demokratie zu bringen? Um die Terroristen zu bekämpfen?
> Wenn du diese Fragen beantworten willst wird dir klar warum sie sowenig Unterstützung aus dem eigenen Land erhalten. Und wenn du schon für die Bundeswehr (Betonung auf WEHR) arbeitest dann solltest du auch darüber Bescheid wissen wofür und nach welchem geschichtlichen Hintergrund sie gegründet wurde.



Nach mehrmaligem Lesen meines Beitrages komme ich zu dem Schluß, dass ich mit keinem Wort Afghanistan erwähnt habe, dass Du offenbar glaubst die Auslandseinsätze der Bundeswehr schließen offenkundig und ausschließlich nur das ISAF Engagement mit ein und das mir dies zeigt, wie wenig du um die Bundeswehr und ihren humanitären Aufgaben in der Welt weißt. Natürlich ist ISAF das Politikum wenn es um die Auslandseinsätze geht, wie traurig stimmt es mich aber, dass Leute nicht wirklich Bescheid wissen, wo die Bundeswehr überall im Einsatz ist. 
Darüberhinaus bin ich kein Amerikaner und die Bundeswehr nicht die US Army, also kannst du Dir die Stammtischparolen eines George Bush ganz sparen, wenn du mit mir diskutieren möchtest. Ich werde hier jetzt nicht Anfangen einmal die gröbsten Unterschiede beider Armeen aufzuzählen, dass sollte man eigentlich wissen und würde hier den Rahmen des Themas sprengen. 

Ziemlich anachronistisch zu glauben, dass sich Dinge und Sachverhalten in 60 Jahren nicht ändern können. Der Warschauer Pakt ist nicht mehr, wir sind wieder mit den Franzosen alliiert, das Schengener Abkommen wächst ebenso wie Europa, China steigt zur dritten Großmacht auf. Es ist viel passiert Therion, geschichtlichen Hintergründen völlig zum Trotz. 



-Therion- schrieb:


> Der TE schreibt einen einzigen Link zu WTC und du klammerst völlig die anderen Themen aus. Ok darauf kann ich mich einigen das manche Bsp. des TE unglücklich gewählt sind. Aber man brauch nur einmal die Titelstorys der regulären Medien abklopfen und prüfen auf Wahrheitsgehalt und Einflussnahme durch verschiedene Lobbys. Da wird einem schlecht und man verliert fast den Glauben an unabhängige kritische Medien, deshalb werden andere Formate wie Blogs immer wichtiger zur Wahrheitsfindung. Dabei besteht aber auch die Gefahr das Verschwörungstheorien mit realen Nachrichten vermischt werden.
> Darum muss sich der kritische Leser durch mehrere Quellen informieren.



So und jetzt erklärst du mir den generellen Unterschied zwischen Lobbyismus und dem Blogger auf einer der diversen Seiten zu alternativen Medien, die beide ihrerseits versuchen Einfluß aufgrund ihrer persönlichen Ansichten und Meinungen zu nehmen. Natürlich informiere ich mich auch aus verschiedenen Quellen, aber ich tue mich schwer, z. B. eine Homepage als Informationsquelle der Wahrheitsfindung anzusehen, auf der neben den Tagespolitischen Themen auch Schlagwörter wie "die Wahrheit hinter JFK", "WTC, aufgegangener Plan der Illuminati" etc. pp. zu finden ist. Es mag die Nadel im Heuhaufen geben, aber die ist selten.



-Therion- schrieb:


> Wenn ich überlege wie groß noch die Aufregung um die Sauerland Terroristen war und jetzt stellt sich nach und nach raus das hier verschiedene Geheimdienste involviert waren.
> Wie schon hier jemand meinte "Nichts wissen ist ein Segen!" denn wenn ich mir solche Aktionen von staatlicher Seite anschaue wünschte ich fast schon das ich nichts darüber gelesen hätte:



Es stellt sich nicht nach und nach heraus, die Informationen, dass mehrere Geheimdienste Einsicht in die Akte Sauerland Terroristen hatten und man sich zum Teil sehr dilletantisch angestellt hat, ist schon seit Monaten bekannt und wurde meines Wissens auch nicht, aufmerksamkeitshaschend, durch unabhängige Medien bekannt gegeben.  



-Therion- schrieb:


> [...]
> _Ein Hauptmann des Kommandos Spezialkräfte (KSK) in Calw schrieb ihm: "Ich beurteile Sie als Feind im Inneren und werde mein Handeln daran ausrichten, diesen Feind im Schwerpunkt zu zerschlagen." Er drohte: "Sie werden beobachtet, nein nicht von impotenten instrumentalisierten Diensten, sondern von Offizieren einer neuen Generation, die handeln werden, wenn es die Zeit erforderlich macht."_
> 
> und sowas zählt zur Elite die meine Freiheit am Hindukusch verteidigt?



Soso und wir richten also unser Denken und unsere Meinung an dem Handeln einzelner Menschen aus? Ich werde mich sicher nicht auf eine Verrohung der Bundeswehr einlassen, nur weil einige Verwirrte in der Truppe fehl am Platze sind.




-Therion- schrieb:


> Achso weil eine Gesellschaft Regeln braucht marschiert die Verteidigungsarmee Bundeswehr nach Afghanistan?
> Und wenn ich sowas lese wie _"Aktiv für dieses System arbeiten. Dazu zählt auch, das man etwas macht, das von dem System beschlossen wurde, auch wenn man selbst anderer Meinung ist."_  dann denkst du nicht gern selber. Wenn das System beschließt das ich andere Menschen foltern soll mach ich das dann obwohl ich anderer Meinung bin?



Also langsam kommt mir wirklich der Verdacht auf, du verwechselt Wehrmacht mit Bundeswehr. Informiere dich doch bitte mal über das Aufgabenspektrum der Bundeswehr. Ich lege hierzu das Weißbuch zur Sicherheitspolitik Deutschlands und zur Zukunft der Bundeswehr 2006. Link




-Therion- schrieb:


> PS: Für ausführliche Argumente so wie Sympathisant sie gibt ist mir meine Zeit zu kostbar um sie mit langen Erklärungen an einige hier zu verschwenden da man in solch Forendiskussionen die allerwenigsten von seiner Position überzeugen kann. Und deine Haltung der Thematik gegenüber konnte ich sehr klar deinen Texten entnehmen.




Was aber auch möglicherweise an deiner mangelnden Überzeugungsarbeit bzw. Diskussionfähigkeit liegen könnte. Nur so ein Verdacht, aber soetwas auf andere abzuwälzen ist natürlich einfacher. Nur so ein Gedanke....


----------



## Zonalar (6. Mai 2009)

@Therion
...*mein Titel anschau*

Es hat einen grund, warum der dort steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das liegt vielleicht daran, das scrätcher keinesfalls ein eingebildeter fatzke ist, der keine Ahnung vom Leben hat. Sondern ein konstruktiver Mensch, der sich mit schwierigen Themen auseinander setzt, um die Menschheit aufzuklären!

Oder ich bilde mir seine Sätze nur ein und träume nachts von rosa Elefanten. Aufm Einrad.

Jezz hör mal auf mit deinem Kleinkrieg!Dir fehlt ein bisschen die objektivität. Du versuchst es nicht einmal, dich in den Menschen hineinzuversetzen und ihn zu verstehn. Mindestens nicht hier.  

"Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung": Ob das so für dich stimmt, musst du selber wissen. 

Ich will dir nicht unterstellen, dass du ein gemeiner böser zwerg bist, der anderen seine habe klaut. Ich lese mir nur deine Texte und denke meinen Teil dazu. Und mein Fazit bis jezz: Du bist aggresiv und intollerant.

Die Meinung kann sich ändern. Aber wahrscheinlich steckst du mich jezz auch in eine Schublade, weil ich dich direkt drauf angesprochen habe. 


Und hiermit sollte der Kleinkrieg enden... bevor die Mods kommen und uns mit Steinen bewerfen^^

Ps: Hier meine Reaktion zu deinem Letzten Post. Sonst scheinst du mir eigendlich einen vernünftig denkenden Menschen zu sein.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Und hiermit sollte der Kleinkrieg enden... bevor die Mods kommen und uns mit Steinen bewerfen^^



Der Mod ist doch schon hier.... und bisher scheint ja noch alles in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## -Therion- (6. Mai 2009)

Du bemängelst die geringe Unterstützung der Bevölkerung und ich gehe davon aus das du dir bewusst bist warum die Bundeswehr so eine geringe Unterstützung erhält. Der Grund ist der Afghanistan Einsatz und bestimmt nicht das Oder Hochwasser. Ich weiß wo die Bundeswehr im Einsatz war und ist. Hab selber unter einem Oberleutnant gedient der beim ersten offiziellen Bundeswehreinsatz im Ausland dabei war.

Noch immer gilt der Grundsatz "Staatsbürger in Uniform". Deshalb sollten auch die Soldaten kritisch sein und nicht einfach ihr Leben da unten riskieren ohne das wie sympathisant schon sagt eine vernünftige Strategie vorliegt. Sowas macht mich tierisch wütend das man nach hunderten Jahren Partisanenkrieg immer noch nicht kapiert hat wie man dagegen vorgehen kann. Man kann so einen asymetrischen Krieg nicht militärisch entscheiden. 
Ich bin nicht wirklich sauer auf die Soldaten eher auf die Kriegstreiber und die die unkritisch von Bündnisfall reden und fremder Menschen Söhne,Töchter, Brüder, Schwestern, Väter, Mütter in den Krieg schicken.

Desweiteren halte ich die Aussage "China steigt zur dritten Großmacht auf" für gefährlich, soll ich mich damit einstimmen das es demnächst für die Bundeswehr gegen China geht? Der Geschichte sollte man nicht trotzen sondern man sollte aus ihr lernen.
Ok die Aufgaben der BW wurden verändert das bedeutet jedoch nich das man überall mitmachen muss. Desweiteren halte ich die Ausrüstung und die Personaldecke für eine stetig wachsende Zahl an Auslandseinsätze nicht für ausreichend. 

Viele Blogs liefern dir eine weit gründliche Recherche der Neuigkeiten als das bei anderen klassischen Medien der Fall ist (leider). Der Unterschied zum Lobbyist liegt auf der Hand den der Lobbyist möchte das sein Auftraggeber möglichst oft und gut in den klassischen Medien wegkommt.  Wie du schon sagtest gibt es aber einige Blogger die mit zweifelhaften Quellen und Belegen arbeiten. Jedoch gibt es kaum noch ein klassisches Medium was unabhängig und kritisch Nachrichten wiedergibt, meistens stechen nur einige wenige und gründlich recherchierte Berichte heraus.
Dies zeigt sich an sehr vielen Themen eben auch an dem Umgang mit den Sauerland Terroristen.
Erst wird ein Riesengeschrei veranstaltet und nun hört man nur noch vereinzelt etwas. Eben sowas sollte man viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken. Aber darüber könnte man noch endlos schreiben.

An mangelnder Überzeugungsarbeit liegt es nicht eher an Zeitmangel und der Erfahrung mit Diskussionen in Foren


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Du bemängelst die geringe Unterstützung der Bevölkerung und ich gehe davon aus das du dir bewusst bist warum die Bundeswehr so eine geringe Unterstützung erhält. Der Grund ist der Afghanistan Einsatz und bestimmt nicht das Oder Hochwasser. Ich weiß wo die Bundeswehr im Einsatz war und ist. Hab selber unter einem Oberleutnant gedient der beim ersten offiziellen Bundeswehreinsatz im Ausland dabei war.
> 
> Noch immer gilt der Grundsatz "Staatsbürger in Uniform".
> 
> ...



Hm, ich dachte bisher immer der Grund wäre Desinteresse und Unwissenheit. Und wieder bin ich klüger geworden. 
Wenn du soviel von der Bundeswehr weißt Therion und sogar schon gedient hast, würde ich mir aber ein bisschen mehr Hintergrundwissen von Dir wünschen. Vor allem passt dein zitierter Grundsatz "Staatsbürger in Uniform" nicht zu deinem Kommantar unter Scrätchers Beitrag im Sinne von "Tun was das System verlangt". 

Auf deine Ausführung nach der Mittagspause warte ich gespannt.


----------



## Zonalar (6. Mai 2009)

Noxiel: Sry, aber als ich angefangen habe zu schreiben, war dein post noch nicht da^^ Jezz bist du hier *Helm anzieh*


----------



## -Therion- (6. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Vor allem passt dein zitierter Grundsatz "Staatsbürger in Uniform" nicht zu deinem Kommantar unter Scrätchers Beitrag im Sinne von "Tun was das System verlangt".



Er passt eben ganz genau ich bin Staatsbürger und habe meine verbrieften Grundrechte die nur zum Teil mit dem Dienst als Soldat außer Kraft gesetzt sind.

Nochmal zu Scrätchers Aussage
_Warum "dient" er wohl?

Na weil eine Gesellschaft regeln braucht! Eine Gesellschaft braucht Struktur um überleben zu können sonst wäre es kein System sondern Anarchie. Jedem bleibt dann überlassen ob er für oder gegen dieses System arbeiten will! In dem du Steuern zahlst, arbeitest du "passiv" für dieses System weil du es einfach akzeptierst und dich ihm nicht entziehst! Andere wollen halt für "Ihre" Gemeinschaft etwas machen. Aktiv für dieses System arbeiten. Dazu zählt auch, das man etwas macht, das von dem System beschlossen wurde, auch wenn man selbst anderer Meinung ist._

In meinem Beitrag nahm ich Bezug auf deutsche Soldaten in Afghanistan und frage warum und wofür sie da dienen. Scrätcher antwortet mir mit obiger Aussage. Für mich ist es anfangs völlig wirr. Nebenbei weiß er wie viele nicht was Anarchie bedeutet. Für ihn gibt es nur ein für oder gegen das System. Solch billige Aussagen brachten Deutschland auf die Liste der Schurkenstaaten weil man nicht uneingeschränkte Unterstützung geben wollte. 
Solche Aussagen macht kein konstruktiver Mensch der vom Leben ne Ahnung hat.

Möglicherweise hat er sich unglücklich ausgedrückt mit dem  "_Dazu zählt auch, das man etwas macht, das von dem System beschlossen wurde, auch wenn man selbst anderer Meinung ist._"
Aber im Zusammenhang Thema Afghanistan Einsatz sehe ich diesen Satz als eigentlich als eindeutig an. Die Aussage für mich ist: " Wenn ich aktiv (Soldat,Polizist, allgemein Staatsdienst) für den Staat arbeite, muss ich halt auch das machen was dieser Staat beschlossen hat, egal ob ich anderer Meinung bin." 
Vorbei wars mit dem kritischen Staatsbürger in Uniform. Dazu fällt mir auch noch ein tolles negativ Bsp. ein. Muss der Soldat dann auch das Gesetz durchsetzen was der Afghanischen Frau vorschreibt wie oft sie Sex mit ihrem Mann haben muss?
Sowas sind völlig unbedachte Aussagen.

Dazu noch Parolen wie "Der Zweifel am Siege rechtfertigt nicht die Aufgabe des Kampfes!" Und das subjektive vorurteilbeladene Bild von Scrätcher ist für mich komplett.

Und ich frage mich warum Benji9 für scrätcher antwortet? Klar bin ich agressiv im Schreibstil aber intolerant? 
Natürlich endet es meist wieder in Wortgefechten und Quotewars der üblichen Verdächtigen, soweit meine Erfahrung.

Jetzt werde ich mal wieder weiter "passiv" für den Staat arbeiten.


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Mai 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> 1.Achso weil eine Gesellschaft Regeln braucht marschiert die Verteidigungsarmee Bundeswehr nach Afghanistan?
> Und wenn ich sowas lese wie _"Aktiv für dieses System arbeiten. Dazu zählt auch, das man etwas macht, das von dem System beschlossen wurde, auch wenn man selbst anderer Meinung ist."_  dann denkst du nicht gern selber. Wenn das System beschließt das ich andere Menschen foltern soll mach ich das dann obwohl ich anderer Meinung bin?
> 
> 2.Und was redest du jetzt davon das ich der Meinung bin das das System falsch ist? Leg mir hier nix in den Mund!
> ...



1.Nein weil unsere Verbündeten einmarschiert sind und die Unterstützung von Deutschland angefragt haben, sind die deutschen Soldaten in Afghanistan einmarschiert! Foltern? Wir haben einen Auftragsarmee, die sich da auch nennt: Der Staatsbürger in Uniform. Diese wurde umgesetzt weil die Wehrmacht eine Befehlsarmee war und man später bei den Gerichtsverhandlungen immer hörte "Ich habe nur Befehle befolgt!" Ist ein recht interessantes Thema. Aber natürlich kennst du dich in deiner unendlichen Weisheit damit sicher besser aus und das ist wieder ein Punkt den du nicht erwähnst, weil du nicht zuviel Informationen an uns verschwenden willst!
Davon abgesehen wäre der Befehl "Foltern" rechtswidrig und müßte von keinem Soldaten befolgt werden. Du schießt mit deinen Beispielen mal wieder meilenweit über das Ziel hinaus und wunderst dich, warum dich keiner verstehen will....

2.Warte:


-Therion- schrieb:


> *Kein Wunder das Staatsbedienstete und zukünftige Staatsbedienstete darüber Grinsen, nicht wahr Noxiel und Selor.*


Warum ist es kein Wunder? Du läßt uns hier im dunkeln als ob du Ausdrücken wolltest: Noxiel und Selor haben etwas zu verheimlichen. Eine "Andeutung" die Gedanken gerade zu vergiftet! Klär uns mal auf!

3. Wenn du nur hier bist um zu wettern ohne deiner Meinung etwas konstruktives hinzuzufügen ist es nicht deine sondern unsere Zeit die du verschwendest. Symphatisant? Für? Ich bin Symphatisant für ein friedliches Leben! Haste jetzt ein Problem damit?

4.Ja das mag für dich Stimmen! Kennst du diese Tintenkleckse beim Psychologe? In der eine Person alles mögliche sehen kann? Meist spiegelt die Antwort einer Person eher ihre Einstellung wieder als das sie die Meinung einer anderen Person trifft. 
"Der Zweifel am Siege rechtfertigt nicht die Aufgabe des Kampfes!" ja das hat in meiner Bundeswehrzeit mal ein Offizier zu mir gesagt. Allerdings hab ich es für mich etwas anders interpretiert. Kennst du Religionen? Sicher schonmal gehört oder?^^ Glaube und Hoffnung ohne direkte Beweise! Das man neue Kraft schöpft obwohl man schon glaubte keine mehr zu haben! Das man nicht Aufgibt solange auch nur ein Funken Leben, ein Funken Hoffnung existiert! Wenn du diesen Satz mit Religion, Hoffnung und Mut fühlst, kommst du an den Sinn ran, den ich für mich dahinter entdeckt habe.



-Therion- schrieb:


> *Haha noch geiler gings nicht! Warum riskieren sie denn dort unten ihr Leben? *Um meine Freiheit zu verteidigen? Um den Afghanen die Demokratie zu bringen? Um die Terroristen zu bekämpfen?
> Wenn du diese Fragen beantworten willst wird dir klar warum sie sowenig Unterstützung aus dem eigenen Land erhalten. Und wenn du schon für die Bundeswehr (*Betonung auf WEHR*) arbeitest dann solltest du auch darüber Bescheid wissen wofür und nach welchem geschichtlichen Hintergrund sie gegründet wurde.
> 
> *und sowas zählt zur Elite die meine Freiheit am Hindukusch verteidigt?*



Haha noch fieser ging es nicht! Du machst dich über sie lustig! Und sagst, das sie NICHT wegen dir unten sind, das du das ganze als sinnlos ansiehst. Und betonst extra nochmal WEHR wie WEHRMACHT! Und dann zitierst du einen durchgeknallten Offizier. 

Komisch! Ich sehe beim erneuten durchlesen immernoch keine konstruktive Kritik! Ich sehe nur wie du dich über sie lustig machst. Bin ich jetzt auf dem Holzweg? Oder du? Das traurige ist: Ich diskutiere immernoch nicht mit dir über das Thema sondern nur darüber ob DU konstruktiv oder beleidigend bist.....



-Therion- schrieb:


> Du bemängelst die geringe Unterstützung der Bevölkerung und ich gehe davon aus das du dir bewusst bist warum die Bundeswehr so eine geringe Unterstützung erhält. Der Grund ist der Afghanistan Einsatz und bestimmt nicht das Oder Hochwasser. Ich weiß wo die Bundeswehr im Einsatz war und ist. Hab selber unter einem Oberleutnant gedient der beim ersten offiziellen Bundeswehreinsatz im Ausland dabei war.
> 
> Noch immer gilt der Grundsatz "Staatsbürger in Uniform".



Bevölkerung? Wo steht das er die Unterstützung der Bevölkerung bemängelt? Die Bundeswehr rekrutiert, geht in Auslandseinsätze und wenn du mal hinter die Kulissen schaust, dann siehst du erstmal unter welchen Bedingungen Soldaten ins Ausland geschickt werden! Schlecht ausgerüstet mit mangelnden Geräten! Der Bundeswehretat ist immer der erste an dem gespart wird und trotzdem melden die hohen Offiziere fleissig nach oben:"Wir sind bestens Willens mit der neuen Situation umzugehen und uns den neuen Ausrüstungsbedingungen anzupassen!"

Als EX-Soldat solltest du das wissen wenn du nicht gerade nur fürs Kaffee kochen zuständig warst.....

Und ich sag dir noch eins: Der Bevölkerung ist die Bundeswehr meist recht herzlich egal, wenn nicht gerade positive oder negative Nachrichten durch die Presse geschmiert werden!

Das OderHochwasser, die Bundeswehr wurde über alle Maße für ihren Einsatz gelobt!

Einzug der Frauen in die Bundeswehr, ein Gefreiter oder Obergefreiter (wenn ich mich nicht täusche sogar ein Wehrpflichtiger, ja auch ein Bürger in Uniform) poppte mit einer Anwärterin in München. Sie sagte sie sei vergwaltigt worden! Meines wissens wurde das verfahren später eingestellt aus mangeln an Beweisen. Es gab SEHR VIELE Frauen die anfangs beim Bund ein "leichtes Leben" führten. Wohl gemerkt: Nicht alle! Aber viele! Und mitunter war das damals für mich ein Grund zu gehen. Weil meine Loyalität in Frage gestellt wurde weil ich alle gleich behandelte. Nicht besser! Nicht schlechter! Sonder gleich! Eine aber mit einem Stabsunteroffizier poppte der sagte ich hätte sie beschimpft! Als ich meine Unschuld beweisen konnte wurde der Fall "unter den Teppich gekehrt"! Daraufhin zog ich meinen SaZ 8 zurück.

Aber zurück zum Thema: Nach diesem Vorfall in München war die Bundeswehr wieder negativ in der Presse.

Du siehst, es kommt nur darauf an was die Presse aus ihr macht. Und der LETZTE der das zu entscheiden hat, ob die Bundeswehr in Afghanistan ist, ist die Bundeswehr!

Es sind die Staatsbürger ohne und mit Uniform die wählen gehen! Die an politischen Veranstaltungen teilnehmen und ihre Meinung dazu kund tun.

Und dann sagst du "noch immer gilt der Staatsbürger in Uniform" und gleichzeitig sprichst du Noxiel das RECHT zu reden ab, weil du meinst er ist befangen! Das ist ein Wiederspruch in sich!

Davon abgesehen: Diese Verschwörungstheorie, um die es hier eigentlich im Thread gehen sollte ist wohl eher in der Spitze angesiedelt, während du auf dem Staatsbürger in Uniform rumhackst die in der Executive sind. Merkst du nicht, dass du die falschen Personen ins Visier genommen hast? Und wunderst dich dann wirklich noch, warum du keinen Treffer landest?


Benji9: Hast du mir nicht versprochen deinen Titel wieder zu ändern? *gg*


----------



## -Therion- (6. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> betonst extra nochmal WEHR wie WEHRMACHT!



Ganz kurz:

eher meinte ich Wehr von wehren also verteidigen


----------



## sympathisant (6. Mai 2009)

zwei punkte:



Scrätcher schrieb:


> 1.Nein weil unsere Verbündeten einmarschiert sind und die Unterstützung von Deutschland angefragt haben, sind die deutschen Soldaten in Afghanistan einmarschiert!



was für ne begründung ... nur weil ein land sich zu einem angriffskrieg hinreissen lässt, machen wir da munter mit. 



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Foltern? Wir haben einen Auftragsarmee, die sich da auch nennt: Der Staatsbürger in Uniform. Diese wurde umgesetzt weil die Wehrmacht eine Befehlsarmee war und man später bei den Gerichtsverhandlungen immer hörte "Ich habe nur Befehle befolgt!" Ist ein recht interessantes Thema. Aber natürlich kennst du dich in deiner unendlichen Weisheit damit sicher besser aus und das ist wieder ein Punkt den du nicht erwähnst, weil du nicht zuviel Informationen an uns verschwenden willst!
> Davon abgesehen wäre der Befehl "Foltern" rechtswidrig und müßte von keinem Soldaten befolgt werden. Du schießt mit deinen Beispielen mal wieder meilenweit über das Ziel hinaus und wunderst dich, warum dich keiner verstehen will....



"So behauptete er, er sei Ende 2001 in Afghanistan von Angehörigen des Kommando Spezialkräfte der Bundeswehr misshandelt worden."

kennst du die story um kurnaz?


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Mai 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Full quote



Du hast es geschafft! Bei dieser Antwort mußte ich lachen! Also Oliver Pocher mit seinem flachen Humor hast du schon um längen übertroffen!

Du bringst Beispiele oh man oh man!^^ Was denkst du eigentlich? Das die Armee blinden gehorsam leistet? Das sie auf zuruf töten würde weil ein Befehl ein Befehl ist?

Hier mal ein Beispiel:
Zitat:
_....Wenn ein militärischer Vorgesetzter nach Beurteilung der Lage z.B. einen Entschluss für das weitere Handeln seiner Soldaten gefällt hat, muss er diese Absicht in einem Befehl formulieren und dessen Befolgung durchsetzen. Ein verantwortungsbewusster Vorgesetzter wird dies aber auch immer gegenüber seinen Soldaten nachvollziehbar begründen können. Auf der anderen Seite werden auch die Soldaten mit dem gegebenen Befehl keine Probleme haben, wenn sie ihren Vorgesetzten kennen und er durch sein bisheriges vorbildliches Führungsverhalten ihr Vertrauen gewonnen hat....
......Dieser besonderen Verantwortung ist sich jeder militärische Vorgesetzte bewusst, er weiß auch, dass er alle Konsequenzen, die aus seinem gegebenen Befehl erwachsen, tragen muss. *Nicht zuletzt deswegen steht die Definition des Begriffes "Befehl" auch im sogenannten "Wehrstrafgesetz". Damit wird deutlich, dass sich der Vorgesetzte bei unkorrekten Befehlen, z.B. bei solchen, die eine Straftat zur Folge haben oder gegen die Menschenwürde oder das Kriegsvölkerrecht verstoßen, selbst strafbar macht. Derartige Befehle darf ein Untergebener in der Bundeswehr zudem auch nicht ausführen. Sofern seine eigene Menschenwürde verletzt ist, braucht er sie nicht zu befolgen.* Auch über dieses doch recht komplexe Regelwerk wird jeder Soldat zu Beginn seiner Grundausbildung ausführlich unterrichtet......_
Quelle: treff.bundeswehr.de

Das ist leicht "kinderhaft" geschrieben aber so solltest auch du es verstehen.... 

Aber mir scheint du hast beim Bund echt nichts anderes gemacht als die Kaffeemaschine zu zerlegen und zusammensetzen, zerlegen und......

Was für Aufgaben übernimmt die Bundeswehr im Ausland? 

Sie übernimmt Humantiäre und Polizeiliche Aufgaben um das Land zu sichern! Darunter fällt garantiert nicht "wie oft eine Afghanische Frau mit ihrem Mann schläft." Aber mach ruhig so weiter, deine Beispiele werden immer kindischer....

Die Menschenrechte sind wie man sieht auch im "Befehl" verankert! Und der Vorgesetzte der sie nicht befolgt macht sich strafbar.

Hier hast du jetzt deinen "Quotewar" der üblichen Verdächtigen und ich für meinen Teil geb es jetzt auf! Denn DU bist meilenweit von dem Thema "Verschwörungstheorien" weg und hackst nur auf der Bundeswehr rum.


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> zwei punkte:
> 
> was für ne begründung ... nur weil ein land sich zu einem angriffskrieg hinreissen lässt, machen wir da munter mit.
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke das du dich zu Wort meldest! Immerhin trägst du wenigstens SINNvoll zum Offtopic bei.

Punkt 1

Die Bundesrepulik Deutschland hatte nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg verankert, dass nur noch eine Verteidigungsarmee erstellt wird. Diese sollte nie wieder einen Angriffskrieg führen. Da es aber dann später den kalten Krieg gab wurden Bündnisse geschlossen und die Nato und Amerika wollten natürlich auch Deutschland haben. Dementsprechend einigte man sich darauf, dass Deutschland statt Truppen eben Geld schickt um das ganze zu finanzieren.

Unter Schröder wurde es dann gekippt. Es wurde sich dann darauf geeinigt, dass man anstatt der "Zahlmeister" zu sein auch Truppen innerhalb von Natoverbänden schicken darf. Ja ich weiß! Es war ein Angriffskrieg! Der nach dem Grundgesetz EIGENTLICH auch verboten war! Ich hab damals auch einen Protestbrief an die Bundesregierung geschrieben. Natürlich bekam ich so ne 0815-Standartantwort zurück. Und trotzdem bin ich später zur Bundeswehr gegangen! Weil ein Land eine Verteidigungsarmee braucht! Auch wenn man über den einen oder anderen Einsatz streiten mag.

Punkt 2

Da kommen wir wieder zu dem Thema: Geheimhaltungen & Verschwörungstheorien!

Das Problem ist, was ich nicht kenne kann ich nicht beurteilen und was im verborgenen abläuft läßt sich nur schwer nachprüfen! Mit der Einführung der GSG9 und der KSK wurde die "Geheimhaltung" wieder offen in Deutschland eingeführt. Natürlich müssen solche Menschen anonym bleiben! Sie setzen schon ihr Leben aufs Spiel! Schlimmer wäre es aber, wenn sie auch noch bekannt werden würden und Verbrecher mit dem Tod ihrer Familie drohen würden.

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das KSK-Soldaten bei einem Verhör der Amis dabei waren. Es ist so die rechtliche grauzone "Wir haben sie nicht gefoltert und was die Amis machen, darüber urteilen wir nicht" so könnt ich mir das gut vorstellen. Oder dieses Filmklischeehafte: "Ist mir egal wie ihr euch die Informationen von ihm beschafft, aber beschafft sie! Und wenn es schief geht, dann wissen wir von nichts!"

Da kann ich momentan nur den Film "Endgame" (z.B. auf www.infokrieg.tv) empfehlen. Da wird unter anderem auch schön gesagt:"Es kann nie was gutes sein, wenn es im verborgenen stattfindet." Und er bietet auch interessante Beiträge zu diesen ganzen Verschwörungstheorien.....


----------



## Zonalar (6. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scrätcher, du bist ein böser Junge!


Doppelpost! tststs...

Aber irgendwie kann ich nur nicken, wenn ich deine Texte lese^^sogar infokrieg hab ich mir mal angetan. Es is gewaltig wovon sie reden. An diesem Punkt muss man einfach mal alle Vorurteile wegwerfen und die Infos so objektiv wie möglich betrachten. Ich selbst höre ihre Webradios, um eine neue Perspektive zu haben. Damit ich die Dinge in der Welt in 3D sehe, und nicht nur 2D.

Aber ich hab trotzdem kein Aluhut auf! Damit das mal klar is! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azure_kite (16. Mai 2009)

Also hier mal eine Aktualisierung:

Zensierte Seite die kein KP ist

Youtube Zensur

Bilderbergtreffen 1

Bilderberg 2

Bilderbergtreffen 3

Linksammlung von berichten über das Bilderbergtreffen, dass zur Zeit stattfindet.

Ja ich weis, das 95% hier entweder sagen werden, das is doch blos ein Kaffeekränzchen oder eine Verschwörungstheorie oder "Ich glaub nur das was bei RTL2, Pro7, RTL etc gesendet wird"

Ich möchte hier aber dennoch versuchen darüber aufzuklären, denn je mehr Leute es wissen, desto größer is die Chance das es evtl doch nicht so schlimm wird.
Leider fallen wir, aus meiner Sicht in ein neues Zeitalter des Biedermeier, welches Machtgierigen Personen Tür und Tor öffnet.  Zudem muss man bedenken, dass ein Widerstand im nachhinein sehr schwer werden wird aufgrund der technischen Möglichkeiten die es heute gibt. Dennoch heist die Parole Niemals aufgeben und keine Angst vor irgendwas oder irgendwen haben.


----------



## TheGui (16. Mai 2009)

Azure_kite schrieb:


> Ein FIlm über das Währungssystem:
> 
> Fabian-Gib mir die Welt plus 5%


das fande ich nun wirklich interessant.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2009)

Zuhlina schrieb:


> Ich hab mir zwar die Links oben nicht angeschaut (noch nicht). Aber diese Aussage auf "Wissen ist Macht-Marx" mit "Nichts wissen macht nichts" oder ähnlichen zu antworten ist nicht nur ein Armutszeugniss für die Person die diese Aussage trifft, sondern auch das sich selbst in die Rolle des dummen Schaafes buxieren.


wieso? umso mehr man weiss umsomehr sorgen hat man.
und wer will schon sorgen


----------

